# New to forum, a little help here



## luisrsg (Nov 2, 2013)

I am installing my nexus 7 in my audi a4 and as I'm getting for a few more parts, I wanted to test out the timur's usb rom. I plugged in my otg cable and then power to that cable from an AC adapter to simulate the 12-5v adapter. It all worked flawlessly, the screen turns on when it gets power and it announces it is going to deep sleep when its unplugged. There is one problem. While the nexus is getting power, the screen turns off after 15 seconds, the music still plays but the screen turns off. I saw in the settings I can change this to 30 minutes but is there a way I could make the screen stay on as long as the car is on therefore getting power.

Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

You need to activate developer options:

Go to settings->about tablet... swipe all the way down and find in the very bottom the "build number". Click on it 7 times and you'll get a message saying "you're now a developer"

Now chose the new menu item "developer options" and then check to activate the "Stay awake" option .

NOTE: This has nothing to do with, and doesn't affect "deep sleep" from USB Host options. It only prevents the screen from turning black, due to sensor inactivity.


----------



## luisrsg (Nov 2, 2013)

I knew it was something simple. Thank you very much


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

luisrsg said:


> I knew it was something simple. Thank you very much


I was about to reply to you over at Audizine, glad you got it figured out.


----------

